# Plugin eines bestehenden Editors hinzufügen



## Tomas (2. Nov 2009)

hi,

ich habe einen Editor generiert (GMF 2.2.1) und habe ein Plugin gefunden, dass mir mein Diagramm als SVG - PDF - .... datei exportiert. Ich hab das .jar downlgeloadet, doch ich weiß nicht wie ich es einbinde.

Bitte verprügelt mich nicht,


----------



## Wildcard (2. Nov 2009)

Zur Runtime musst du das PlugIn in deine Launch Configuration übernehmen (entweder indem du das PlugIn vorher in den Workspace importierst, oder indem du es in die Target Platform aufnimmst). Bei der Auslieferung musst du sicherstellen, dass das PlugIn in der Platform installiert ist.


----------



## Tomas (3. Nov 2009)

danke,

das ist das plugin und ich bekomms einfach nicht gebacken es zu benutzen. Ich hab zwar gmf, aber es sollte ja egal sein.
@Thomas&apos; :: Projects :: Image Export Plug In

Gibt es andere Methoden um nur einen Editor als SVG-Datei zu exportieren/speichern? GMF hat ja svg Support, wenn man im ContextMenu File -> Save as Image File -> drücke bekomm ich das gewünsche resultat. Wie kann ich das jetzt auch in Menü File anzeigen lassen? Wo finde ich die Action?

Danke


----------

